# Ten Thousand Fists in die Air!



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Moinsen.
Es ist ganz einfach:
Jeder streckt eine Faust für Disturbed in die Luft. Wir müssen versuchen auf 10 Tausend zu kommen. Damit es kein reines Zählspiel ist, muss man noch dazu schreiben wieso man die Faust hochstreckt. Man kann auch einfach ein Lied von Disturbed posten, dass einem gefällt und schreiben wieso es einem gefällt. Wenn man das gleiche gut findet, wie einer obendrüber kann man einfach quoten und /sign sagen. Man kann seine Faust 1 mal pro Stunde erheben. Natürlich immer mit einer anderen Begründung oder einem anderen Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich fang mal an:
*Faust hochstreck*
1/10000
Ich strecke meine Faust für die einmalige Stimme von David in die Luft und weil die Lieder einfach so vielfältig sind und auf ihre Weise perfekt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

2/10000 fäuste
weil ich finde das disturbed ne gute band ist und live ne gute show hinlegt


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

3/10.000
Es laesst mein herz schneller schlagen, und den rest hat edou gesagt. 





> ...einmalige Stimme von David...Lieder einfach so vielfältig sind und auf ihre Weise perfekt...


----------



## Nawato (12. Dezember 2009)

4/10000

Da ich mal ein richtiger Disturbed Fan war, und sie mitlerweile auch mal wieder höre, bis auf dieses neue Zeugs, ist einfach nichtmehr gestört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. Dezember 2009)

5/10000

Es is ne geile Band. Punkt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Dezember 2009)

6/10000
Für diese geile Lied:


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

7/10000

Weil sie eines der geilsten und gestörtesten Lieder gemacht haben die es je gab ^^


----------



## Haxxler (13. Dezember 2009)

8/10000

Meine Faust gillt aber nicht Disturbed, sondern nur dem Sänger David Draiman für sein geniales Cover von "Whole lotta love"!


----------



## El Homer (13. Dezember 2009)

9/10000
das stimmt einfach nur geile lyrics !
(Do you feel that?)
(Oh shit)
Ooh ah ah ah ah
Ooh ah ah ah ah

Drowning deep in my sea of loathing
Broken your servant I kneel
(Will you give it to me?)
It seems what's left of my human side
Is slowly changing in me
(Will you give it to me?)

Looking at my own reflection
When suddenly it changes
Violently it changes
Oh no, there is no turning back now
You've woken up the demon in me

Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Open up your hate, and let it flow into me

Get up, come on get down with the sickness
You mother get up
Come on get down with the sickness
You fucker get up
Come on get down with the sickness
Madness is the gift, that has been given to me

I can see inside you, the sickness is rising
Don't try to deny what you feel
(Will you give it to me?)
It seems that all that was good has died
And is decaying in me
(Will you give it to me?)

It seems you're having some trouble
In dealing with these changes
Living with these changes
Oh no, the world is a scary place
Now that you've woken up the demon in me

Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Open up your hate, and let it flow into me

Get up, come on get down with the sickness
You mother get up
Come on get down with the sickness
You fucker get up
Come on get down with the sickness
Madness is the gift, that has been given to me

And when I dream
And when I dream
And when I dream
And when I dream

No mommy, don't do it again
Don't do it again
I'll be a good boy
I'll be a good boy, I promise

No mommy don't hit me, oh-ooh
Why did you have to hit me like that mommy?
Don't do it! You're hurting me, oh-ooh
Why did you have to be such a bitch?

Why don't you, why don't you fuck off and die?
Why can't you just fuck off and die?
Why can't you just leave here and die?
Never stick your hand in my face again bitch
Fuck you

I don't need this shit
You stupid sadistic abusive fucking whore
Would you like to see how it feels mommy?
Here it comes, get ready to die

Ooh ah ah ah ah
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Open up your hate, and let it flow into me

Get up, come on get down with the sickness
You mother get up
Come on get down with the sickness
You fucker get up
Come on get down with the sickness
Madness has now come over me


----------



## Toraka' (13. Dezember 2009)

10/10'000
mag den stil


----------



## Agedon (13. Dezember 2009)

11/10000

...weil mir der Gitarrist so nett waehrend des Konzerts in die Handy Kamera gewunken hat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( sorry fuer den Sound....aber mehr wollte das Handy nicht hergeben )

Disturbed live in Muenchen

Gruesse

Agedon


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

12/10000. ausnahmsweise weil ich disturbed mag ;D


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Dezember 2009)

14/10000
Weil Disturbed mind. 30 Lieder auf meinem Player hat und alle geil sind!
P.S. Forenspiele geben keine Posts.


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACH , hab ich jetz nicht gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD

naja 15/10000 weil ich meinen neuen Weckerton von Distrubed habe, Meaning of Live, xD so genial, wie kann man nur so krank sein und sich sowas einfallen lassen.


----------



## Arosk (13. Dezember 2009)

16/10000

BTW IN DIE AIR ! LOL RECHTSCHREIBFLAME


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> 16/10000
> 
> BTW IN DIE AIR ! LOL RECHTSCHREIBFLAME



Ist mir auch erst danach aufgefallen. Jetzt bleibts so, als obs Absicht gewesen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Btw. 17/10000
Wegen dem Album Sickness \m/. (Ich hab halt soviele Arme wie Tentakeln in jap. Pr0ns ;D.)


----------



## mimoun (13. Dezember 2009)

18/10000 Weils Lustig klingt^^


----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2009)

-1 Faust (quasi ne Faust, die zum Boden geht), weil ich Disturbed gar nicht kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


17/10000


----------



## Nawato (14. Dezember 2009)

19/10000 da ich Davatar eine Faust abreiße und sie dann zusammen mit meiner in die Luft halte xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Dezember 2009)

20/10000
Weil ich an Weihnachten 3 Alben von Disturbed bekomme und vllt. noch nen T Shirt mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 20/10000
> Weil ich an Weihnachten 3 Alben von Disturbed bekomme und vllt. noch nen T Shirt mal sehen
> 
> 
> ...



hol dir das up yer fist t-shirt, das hat style  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


21/10000 
weil mich disturbed zu härteren sachen gebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hol dir das up yer fist t-shirt, das hat style
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin leider zu fett und auf Amazon gibts des glaub ich nur noch in S (heul). Egal, für Disturbed muss man halt schonmal seine Fist uppen!
Wenn mir einer das Shirt irgendwie wegkauft ich bringe ihn um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das mein ich ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (14. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin leider zu fett und auf Amazon gibts des glaub ich nur noch in S (heul). Egal, für Disturbed muss man halt schonmal seine Fist uppen!
> Wenn mir einer das Shirt irgendwie wegkauft ich bringe ihn um
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sag nur http://www.emp.de da gibts die Sachen von S - XXXXXL xD

22/10000 WEIL es einfach fun macht xD


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

24/10000

Da man mehr gestörte Bands braucht ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2009)

25/10000
Weil ich an Weihnachten Indestructible, 10k Fists und The Sickness bekomme. Und in ein paar Tagen Disturbed Shirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Alion (17. Dezember 2009)

26/10000
Gruppendruck.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Dezember 2009)

27/10000
Weil ich das Shirt jetzt hab und es cool ist. Und wegen dem Liedchen hier:


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

28/10000


Alion schrieb:


> Gruppendruck.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign ^^


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2009)

29/10000

weil ein freund zu unser Klassen-Weinachtsfeier Disturbed-Indistructible mitbringt und es geiles Headbangen geben wird \M/


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Dezember 2009)

30/10.000

Weil David geile Piercings hat


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

31/10.000

ich will dazugehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

32/10.000

Weil ich hierdurch erst drauf gekommen bin und es meine neue Lieblingsbänd ist


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

33/10.000

Wegen:


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2010)

34/10.000
weil disturbed eine der 700 interpreten ist die es sich auf meinem pc gemütlich gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> 32/10.000
> 
> Weil ich hierdurch erst drauf gekommen bin und es meine neue Lieblingsbänd ist



So kann das Jahr starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
35/10000
Weil es zuuu viele gute Songs gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (8. Januar 2010)

36/10'000

Weil ich die Live gesehen hab', und er das Lachen am Anfang von Inside the Fire versaut hat, ich aber trotzdem lachen musste, und das Konzert geil war.


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

20/10000weil ich sie einfach geil finde


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

Äh mookuh... von 36 auf 20?

38/10'000

Weil es früher eine meiner Lieblingsband war.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Januar 2010)

39/10000

Down with the sickness!


----------



## Dabow (18. Januar 2010)

40/10000

Weil ich nicht wissen möchte, wie viele von den 39 vor mir ( TE ausgeschlossen ) die Band gegoogelt haben, weil sie eigentlich garnicht wissen was Disturbed ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

41/10.000



Weil grade Enemy von Disturbed durch meine Boxen schallt *g*


----------



## Soldier206 (3. Februar 2010)

42/10.000

Weil ich grad nix zu tun hab


----------



## lucifermaycry (3. Februar 2010)

44/10000

Für das hammergeile Tenthousand Fists in the Air Cover!


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

45/10.000



For those about to rock!

46/10.000

My name is legion, for we are many ones! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

47/10.000

'Cause it blows me away 

48/10.000

Alone i Break


49/10.000

Keep on rockin in a free world



50/10000

Shout it out loud


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

51/10000
Weil dieses Jahr ein Album rauskommen soll.


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

52/10.000



Weil ich nicht mehr alleine Fäuste gen Himmel recke.


----------



## Soldier206 (8. Februar 2010)

53/10.000

Damit hier mal wieder was passiert


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

54/10.000



Gemeinsam sind wir mehr!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

55/10000
Weil ich nach langer Pause mal wieder Disturbed höre und wieder mehr Lust drauf bekomme.


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2010)

56/10.000

Weil heute nach der Arbeit volle Lautstärke Liberate im Auto laufen wird *g* 

@Zam unter mir: hab sogar den Beitrag von mir Editiert um jede Stunde ne Stimme abgeben zu könne, wir sind hier im Spiele Bereich, hier geht es gesittet zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2010)

57/10.000

Weil ich das gekonnte Umgehen unserer Zählspielregel kreativ finde. ^^ 
Die Faust sinkt aber rassant auf Schließen, FALLS Gespamme anfängt!


----------



## Awadalla (9. Februar 2010)

58/10.000
Ich finde Disturbed einfach nur zum ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2010)

59/10.000


Weil ZAM auf unserer Seite ist *battlecry*


----------



## Soldier206 (11. Februar 2010)

60/10.000

einfach nur weil ichs kann


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

61/10.000


To be Liberated!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> 61/10.000
> 
> 
> 
> Weil heute Donnerstag ist!



Hört auf zu spammen. SChreibt was über Disturbed oder der Thread is klei zu *heul*
STARE INTO THE NIGHT! 62/10000


----------



## Nagostyrian (14. Februar 2010)

63/10.000

weil die texte toll sind und mich an ne gute freudin erinnert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> 64/10.000
> 
> weil die texte toll sind und mich an ne gute freundin erinnert
> 
> ...





this


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

64/10000


----------



## Recundis (6. August 2011)

65/10000 
Für das übelste Genesis Cover!

Land of Confusion.


----------



## yves1993 (9. August 2011)

66/10k

Weil Disturbed die Band war die mich später zum Metal gebracht hat.


----------



## Tilbie (9. August 2011)

67/10.000

Weil Disturbed einfach nur geil is.


----------



## Tekin (11. August 2011)

68/10.000

Für Dave gern


----------

